
Augmentors: The First Blockchain AR Game Has Been Launched in South Africa - ALee
https://bitcoinafrica.io/2018/10/02/augmentors-the-first-blockchain-ar-game-has-been-launched-in-south-africa/
======
ALee
I'm astounded that blockchain, AR, and a semi-developed nation are coming
together all at the same time.

